# Back after a four decade break.



## Owyhee (May 26, 2014)

The last time I shot a 1911 was when I was in the Army National Guard back in the late 1970s. Since I could get all the ammo I wanted, I picked up a Colt Combat Commander with the Sand Blasted Nickel finish. Seems like I paid somewhere around $285 for it, brand new. Had it for maybe 5 years then sold it. That act of stupidity (along with selling a mint Garand at about the same time) has been one of my big regrets in life.

Anyway, a couple of years ago I decided the way the country is going it was time to prepare. I got back into shooting and got my CC permit. I started out with a Springfield XDS 9mm and I surprised myself by doing some decent shooting. Then I picked up a SKS in case the SHTF. But I kept remembering my Combat Commander.

Today I took my XDS to the range along with my new 1911 -- a Citadel M-1911 -- pretty much the same as the Rock Island Armory model (both made by Armscor). Yeah I know it's not as fancy as a Kimber or Colt or Springfield 1911 but you know what? I put about 80 rounds of 230 grain ball through it without as much as a hiccup. And at 15 to 25 yards I can keep nearly all the shots in the kill zone. Not great shooting but no bad for someone who hasn't fired a 1911 for 40 years.

I really enjoy shooting. One reason is that I have discovered it is something I can do as well or better at age 69 than I could at 29. If I could afford unlimited ammunition then I might consider getting a higher end 1911. But for the amount of shooting I do -- maybe 50 rounds a month -- the Citadel seems just fine. And it's the weapon I'll be taking along on our camping trips because it's big enough to get the complete attention of any animal or human we're likely to encounter.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome back to the fold of 1911 lovers.


----------

